# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Pico reef 15l TMC MicroHabitat 15

## Cristian80

Boa tarde

O meu nome e Cristian,apos varios anos dedicados ao aquarios de agua doce a 5 meses comprei um pequeno aquario para me dedicar e experimentar a agua salgada e foi assim que nasceu este pequeno pico reef de 15l 

Trata-se de um pequeno pico reef de 15l
O material utilizado foi um kit completo de TMC MicroHabitat 15 mas como nao fiquei totalmente satisfeito com o que trazia o kit fiz algumas trocas de equipamento tais como acrescentei mais uma calha aquaray igual ao que trazia o kit e umas fitas de leds actinicos para dar mais cor porque as calhas de origem de TMC emitem uma luz muito branca
Depois troquei a bomba de ar do escumador de 60l para um de 110 l
Troquei a bomba de retorno do filtro de 300l para um de 900l
Acrescentei um wave maker de 900l mas como achei muito forte resolvi trocar para uma pequena bomba de retorno de 300l com qual alem de ocupar muito menos espaço consegui uma circulação óptima e sem zonas mortas

A zona de filtragem tem uma pequena esponja como prefiltro e de resto so perlon....bastante perlon que e trocado todas as semanas na altura dos tpas que sao muito rigorosas

A montagem levou mais ou menos 1l de areia de coral e uns 2 kg de rocha viva

De corais neste momento tenho:gsp,zoanthus,xenias,actinodiscus,knnopias,pa lythoas,ricordeas e clavularias

Alem dos corais outros vivo que tenho sao 2 caranguejos,2 ofiurios e a bicharada de costume neste tipo de montagens  

Como acho que ja disse tudo acerca de aquário vamos ao que interessa.....um video!!!!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Cristian  :Olá: 

Bem vindo a REEFFORUM

Óptimo exemplo de uma montagem simples económica e muito bonita.

----------

